# Help needed in acoustics for home theater in mumbai, india



## neil1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been surfing this website since quite some time now and have got much needed help in designing my home theater and in shortlisting the equipment. Have decided to go with Klipsch RF 52 5.1 speakers, probably Marantz 6003 Amp and Panasonic PT 200, with a motorised projection screen in front of the bathroom door.
I am from Mumbai, india and am unable to find someone as competent as the people i find on this website to be who can guide me on the acoustics.
Did get a quote from someone, who suggested to line the walls and ceiling with quote "50 mm thick rockwool with wire netting having density 100 kg/M3." 
Not sure thats the way to go.
Attaching a drawing of the room. Speakers are not perfectly placed in the drawing. The LF will be closer to the door and I will just have to turn it inside when it is not being used, and the RF one will be right next to the screen. 
Would really appreciate some guidance on this. Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Would it be possible to rotate the room 180 degrees to allow better speaker placement and easier entry/exit into the room? I'd be happy to make recommendations but want to make sure on the orientation first as this will change the recommendations.

Bryan


----------



## neil1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I thought about that, but that cuts down the number of seats even more as i have to leave the area in front of the bathroom door empty for access to the bathroom. Apart from the 3 recliners, need 2 futon type sofa cum beds in case i have visitors who need to sleep there, as this is the spare/guest room.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Understood - just not sure how you're going to get any kind of imaging or clarity from the speakers being set like that. A smaller screen may be in order.

In any case, in terms of treatment, you'll want some minimum 50mm panels on the left side wall (oriented as is) but you don't need to do the whole wall. You'll also want as thick as you can tolerate chunk style absorbers in the rear corners of the room. I'd also recommend some 100mm thick panels centered on the rear wall behind the seating.

Bryan


----------



## neil1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I know I am going to have a poor solution  but given the circumstances, whats the best i can do? Is there any way u can give me slightly more specific measurements for the side and rear wall? Also, guess i need insulation under/inside the rise. To make things worse did i mention the blue square on the drawing is actually a pillar? Should i cover that with anything? Hope I am not asking for too much. 
Arent u visiting India anytime soon?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In my opinion, you should either turn the room which you say you can't do - or - look at a smaller screen to allow proper speaker placement.

The panels on the side wall can be the standard 2'x4' dimension hung vertically. Location depends on exact placement of speakers and seating. You can find the points with a mirror. 

For the corners, again, it's as big as you can tolerate as that's really the only place you have for broadband bass control. Floor to ceiling would be great and at least as thick as the bumpout in the rear by as wide as you can - maybe 2'.

Bryan


----------



## neil1 (Jun 3, 2008)

will try as u say. Do i need to do anything with the ceiling?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You might want to add 3 additional 50mm panels at the ceiling reflection points. The ceiling is high enough that there shouldn't be any major height modes that would require treatments directly overhead.

Bryan


----------

